# New kid on the block



## Guest (May 21, 2000)

Hi. I'm Dixie, and I was diagnosed with FMS about 6 months ago. It really upset me; however, I did feel vindicated, because I was feeling as though I was either crazy or riddled with some kind of undetectable cancer. The pain waxes and wanes, I think perhaps I am fortunate because I've seen descriptions of much worse pain than mine. For me, the most tragic thing is that I'm losing cognitive ability. When I was 20 years old I was tested at genius IQ level, and now I can hardly connect two thoughts together sometimes. My job is physically and mentally challenging, but I have to hold on because I am the primary breadwinner of the household. Also, I have suffered from migraines since the age of 12, and now they're more frequent than ever before. I've tried several meds, most recently taking daily doses of Inderal, Prozac, Vioxx, and Aciphex. Last new thing was Effexor, but I took two doses and really went spacey--had to quit immediately so I could get some work done. Latest possibility: Neurontin. I haven't started taking it yet because I wanted to wean off of everything else so I could get a true idea of its effectiveness. I am now down to just the Inderal for migraines and BP. The Neurontin looks promising, though, from the things I've seen on the web. I'll let you know how it goes, if anyone is interested. Thanks for letting me "vent." I'm sure most of you understand that I really don't have anyone to talk about this with because who wants to listen to someone's aches and pains unless they can relate??? Hoping for a reply,Dixie------------------Dixiebell


----------



## geomv (Aug 9, 1999)

Hi, Dixiebell, welcome to our board. I was diagnosed with fibro Mar 98. I hate it. My worst problem this winter has been the terrible fatigue. I've been so miserable. I, too, have had the thought that I could possibly have some hidden cancer, but then, I usuall feel rotten from Dec to May. I get a B-12 shot once a month. I got one yesterday, I felt a tiny bit better today, hopefully I'll be even better tomorrow. We try to have a chat session on Monday nights; sometimes it doesn't work out, but be sure to check from 6:00 to about 7:00. We're glad you found us. Georgia


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

Welcome dixiebell. I am 48 and have had fibro for about 10yrs. I feel fortunate that I don't get the migraines. My biggest problem is poor stamina and IBS discomfort. My first signs of fibro were fatigue, neck and shoulder discomfort, abd discomfort, foot and hand pain upon awakening, leg heaviness, and some insomnia. I have all of these yet. I do exercises and take Benadryl for sleep at night. Warm moist heat, and massage also are beneficial for me. Hope you get some help with the Neurontin. Let us know how it works for you if you try it. Boggs is interested in this as well.


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Hi Dixiebell:Welcome to board. I'm sorry I didn't get to chat with you on Monday nite. I'm the one with the computer problems. Hopefully, this will get fixed soon. It's been going on for 2 months and I've tried everything to fix it.I hope you enjoyed the chat with the guys/gals. They're a great group.FM is a real mysterious condition. I wish the docs knew more and were a bit more compassionate with us. Some of us are very lucky to find a caring doctor who will listen and guide us in dealing with the various symptoms.In the beginning it was very difficult for me to accept this diagnosis, but yet relieved that it wasn't all in my head. The next thing was to educate myself on fm. The thing about fm is that you look fine on the outside, but inside you're agonizing in pain.I would describe it to family and friends as having the flu.Over the years I've learn to pace myself. Which for me is a hard thing to do. The other day I spent 2 hours cutting grass with a pushmower. Now I'm paying for it. I've also started yoga classes and find them to help. My new rheumy says that I should combine yoga with some sort of aerobic exercise. Apparently when you exercise you create endorphins and the endorphins in turn will help you feel better and deal with the pain better. Does that make sense? I'm no doc, but I'm willing to give it a try. I also find taking warm baths and a good massage every now and then helps. Anyways, you will probably experiment with different ideas and find the one that works best for you.Good luck and hope to chat with you next Monday.


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2000)

Hi Dixiebell, WelcomeI was diagnosed with fibro in 1985, and also CFS in 1992. I have been unable to work since 1994. I too, have trouble with migraines. I was on the anti-depressant Paxil for a time and that helped the migraines. I am now on Celexa and it does help some. When I do get one the only thing that has helped me is my "cocktail". I take a xanax and a darvocet and go to bed. Sometimes it takes multiple doses and days to recover. They are my nightmare symptom, the one that can get me thinking crazy.


----------



## BOGGS (Apr 1, 2000)

Hi Dixiebell, I am sorry i have not welcome you to the group yet . SO welcome to the group glad to have other newbies in here . I have IBS and i am in the progress of being check for fibro. My M. D. thinks i have it and he is getting things set for my appointment with the Rumey. I just wanted to say hi and welcome . I am on nurontine also. It has been working pretty good for me so far. I hope everything goes good for you . Please keep in touch.


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2000)

Hi! I have IBS but can't get anyone to talk about all this pain. Doctors seem impatient or just plain avoid talking about it. Recently I've had orthotics built for my shoes because of such horrible pain in bottom of my feet. Plantar fascitis they call it. I go to a chiropracter for pain relief.I take benedryl for sleep. Peace!


----------

